# Michigan Walleye



## Jig Flinger (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello from Michigan, all!

I seriously got into walleye fishing about two months ago and really like the whole concept of live bait, trolling, jigging, etc. As a true bass fisherman, walleye fishing presents a whole new thing to me and it sounds really exciting.

The lakes around my house just unfroze about two weeks ago and the water temps are now somewhere around 35-45 F, depending on which parts of the lake you hit. Most lakes are not big, about 100-1,300 acres tops. Most are weedy, (milfoil, cabbage, etc.), and normally run to 30'+. The one lake near my house was two lakes flooded over and tops out at only 28'. It has a visibility of around 6" and is a sun-of-a-gun to walleye fish. Over three years of muskie, bass, catfish, and walleye fishing, we have only caught one 'eye.

Are there any tips that you could give to this newb? Where will the walleye be sittin' at right about now?

-Dane


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

get out in lake erie dude. they nail the 13" perch and tons of wallys this time of year. borther in law has cabin cruiser docked in monroe, he hammers em all summer. what city are you in?


----------

